# Havanese tricks



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This topic deserves a thread of its own! :juggle:



ShamaMama said:


> I guess I should have phrased my question, "Does anyone know of a good thread within this forum of simple tricks that COULD be in the reperatoire of every Havanese?" I would just love a list of tricks that work well with this breed.


The first "tricks" you should teach a Havanese are basic obedience commands:
- sit
- down
- stand
- stay
- wait
- come
- heel

Next are the safety commands:
- leave it
- drop it
- off
- up, up (jumps up on lap)
- go to bed (goes to his day bed and stays there til I release him)

Then come the "fun" tricks, these can be anything you care to teach. Havanese tend to be very quick learners. Here are some of the tricks I have taught Ricky and we will be adding more:
- shake (Ricky is a lefty)
- high five
- give me five
- fist bump
- rollover
- Mambo (dance routine)
- twirl
- bridge (figure 8 through legs while standing)
- weave (weaves through my legs as I CAREFULLY step forward)
- find it (looking for a hidden object or food)
- fetch
- there are more but can't think of them right now

Dogs should be taught to respond to both verbal commands and hand signals and respond to either. Use treats and praise to reward the successful completion of a trick while learning. Go to YouTube and search for "kikopup" for videos to teach dogs tricks. I like her technique and simple instructions. Now repeat 1000 times until it becomes automatic for the dog. Never train for more than 5 minutes at a time and then follow up with informal play.

Momi is making lunch and Ricky is in the kitchen hoping for a drop. I can hear her commanding some tricks right now because he wont get a bit of vegetable until he performs one of his tricks.

I hope others will chime in with some of their tricks because Ricky and I are always looking for inspiration!

Good fun, Shama and Mama
Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie's favorite "trick" is twirl. My 11 year old granddaughter taught it to her and she will do it in response to either a hand gesture or a voice command...I stick to the standard sit, stay, come, commands myself, but enjoy seeing Cassie playing and learning from granddaughter.

"Go potty" is another to add to the list of basics...useful when Havi is wandering around, sniffing past potty spots in our backyard, and she needs to know it is time to get down to business. Voice command only, never thought of what hand gesture would be useful. She learned it, I think, because of heavy praise upon compliance..."ie...go potty...pause, wait for it, then "good girl" repeated by human with great enthusiasm..


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you SO MUCH, Ricky's Popi! This is exactly what I wanted. Hopefully others will add to the list (and include videos!) The trick I dream of is 1) Stick 'em up! (sit pretty) followed by 2) Bang! (down) followed by 3) Bang! (roll over and freeze with feet sticking up in the air). I'll be sure to post a video if we ever get there. Shama is really good at sitting pretty, and she's getting the hang of rolling over. She can shake with both paws. And that's about it for tricks for now . . . Thanks in advance to anyone who posts their lists. (Thanks, Cassandra!)


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We do the tricks Popi mentioned and also do a bang your dead, roll over, sit pretty, bow and speak. They have also learned a coyote howl and they do it together, very loud and very funny, the humans join in too. If anyone came in the house when this was going on they would think we have lost our minds.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I really need to get on making a "resume" video for Nino. He has a lot of fun tricks, all very easy to teach.

My favorites of his are bow, achoo, handstand, and "Where's your booty?" (spin so he is facing away, into bow position, looking over his shoulder)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you SO MUCH, Ricky's Popi! This is exactly what I wanted. Hopefully others will add to the list (and include videos!) The trick I dream of is 1) Stick 'em up! (sit pretty) followed by 2) Bang! (down) followed by 3) Bang! (roll over and freeze with feet sticking up in the air). I'll be sure to post a video if we ever get there. Shama is really good at sitting pretty, and she's getting the hang of rolling over. She can shake with both paws. And that's about it for tricks for now . . . Thanks in advance to anyone who posts their lists. (Thanks, Cassandra!)


We taught our first Havanese, to chase us, then we would spin around and "shoot" her with our finger. Because we had shiny hardwood floors, she would drop immediately onto her back, paws in the air, and keep sliding until she stopped. We would walk over to the "dead" body, take one paw (still up in the air) and feel for a pulse. Then we would exclaim that there was no heartbeat and she needs artificial resuscitation whereby we would immediately pump her heart as she lay still. Then we would declare "She's alive!" and she would pop up and wait for a piece of well-deserved steak.

I don't consider sit, stay, come, wait, drop it, go potty, etc. "tricks". THOSE are necessities of having a well behaved partner sharing your abode.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chi Chi and I have about a 2 minute dance routine that mostly consists of heeling, touch, leg weaves, spins and backward scoots. She also "speaks", goes to bed (nearest mat) and goes nite-nite (crate). Basic manners are great EXCEPT she still is not 100% on stand. Would love to teach her to howl (sing) while I play piano.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I really need to get on making a "resume" video for Nino. He has a lot of fun tricks, all very easy to teach.
> 
> My favorites of his are bow, achoo, handstand, and "Where's your booty?" (spin so he is facing away, into bow position, looking over his shoulder)


Oh, I LOVE that one!!! We want a video!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> We taught our first Havanese, to chase us, then we would spin around and "shoot" her with our finger. Because we had shiny hardwood floors, she would drop immediately onto her back, paws in the air, and keep sliding until she stopped. We would walk over to the "dead" body, take one paw (still up in the air) and feel for a pulse. Then we would exclaim that there was no heartbeat and she needs artificial resuscitation whereby we would immediately pump her heart as she lay still. Then we would declare "She's alive!" and she would pop up and wait for a piece of well-deserved steak.


Adorable!!!



goldanimals said:


> I don't consider sit, stay, come, wait, drop it, go potty, etc. "tricks". THOSE are necessities of having a well behaved partner sharing your abode.


True, but from a dog's perspective, they are ALL "tricks". Something they do that gets a positive response from their people!


----------

